
When a Country Bans Social Media - Elof
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/04/sri-lanka-social-media-ban-tk/587728/
======
Colt45RPM
A good start with Sri Lanka...now how to get the other clueless countries in
on this.

